# TV ads for cameras?



## YuengLinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Is anybody seeing ads on TV for camera gear? Here in the USA, I can't remember the last time I saw one. Plenty of ads for pillows, flashlights, and kitchen gadgets...

Does the industry care enough to form a consortium and remind people of the joys of dSLRs? Or even larger mirrorless? Or have smartphones sucked all the oxygen out of the living room?


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 1, 2017)

The only camera manufacturer I have seen with TV adverts in recent times (in UK) is Nikon but even those are few and far between.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 1, 2017)

Here in Oz, we do see TV ads for Nikon and during car racing, Sigma does TV ads too.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 1, 2017)

Their used to be Canon Best in Glass ads all the time when Montréal was in the Stanley cup playoffs. So last I saw was spring 2015. Other than that I never watch TV. Ever. I don't have anything to watch tv in my home.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe the camera manufacturers decided that the expense of TV ads is not a good business practice.

This is not surprising as most of the products manufactured/sold in the US don't have TV commercials. 

With the advent of targeted advertisement on the Internets Tubes, I wonder if un-targeted advertisements on TV will be diminished.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 2, 2017)

In the year 2013, Canon made ads on open TV in Brazil. They were smiling people, photographing with their T3i and Powershot. Yes T3i, at a time when T5i had already been released on the rest of the planet.

A few weeks later, Nikon makes announcements of its D3200.

This was the first and only time we saw advertising for cameras on TV here.


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 2, 2017)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Maybe the camera manufacturers decided that the expense of TV ads is not a good business practice.
> 
> This is not surprising as most of the products manufactured/sold in the US don't have TV commercials.
> 
> With the advent of targeted advertisement on the Internets Tubes, I wonder if un-targeted advertisements on TV will be diminished.



This just actually got me thinking... I wonder, if on some level, companies look at national tv advertising as sort of a 'prestige thing', because some of the stuff I see advertised on a regular basis on national tv, doesn't need to be. Everyone knows it exists and it's the number one or two seller in its category/class.

But I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a Canon ad on TV. It's been a while. BUT number two... with the widespread use of DVR's it's easy to miss a commercial. ; )


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 2, 2017)

RunAndGun said:


> But I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a Canon ad on TV. It's been a while.



Maybe the Olympics count, along with the (soccer) World Cup? All those gleaming white lenses lined up...


----------



## LDS (Feb 2, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Is anybody seeing ads on TV for camera gear? Here in the USA, I can't remember the last time I saw one. Plenty of ads for pillows, flashlights, and kitchen gadgets...
> 
> Does the industry care enough to form a consortium and remind people of the joys of dSLRs? Or even larger mirrorless? Or have smartphones sucked all the oxygen out of the living room?



Probably the ROI of promoting on generic channels is regarded negative, or not enough. Those channels are still better suited for more generic products (while hammering people with their brands), than those aimed at a relatively small niche.

IMHO you have better ROI with ads on those more or less specific magazines that still exist, they thematic channels (i.e. National Geographic), sport events, etc.

Leica was the heavy main sponsor of Sky's Master of Photography (let's not discuss the show [de]merits here), just like you can see many kitchen devices "subtly" promoted in cooking shows.

But frankly I hardly remember TV ads for SLRs here in Italy - when they did, it was usually for P&S shoot cameras (I still remember the jingle for the Canon Snappy - which was promoted by then top tennis player Monica Seles).

Yet, if you look on youtube for Canon ads you can find some, aired in some countries only, probably.


----------



## Daan Stam (Feb 2, 2017)

Nikon has done a few in The Netherlands but mostly for d3x00 and d5x00 and i think the 1 series.
the I am ...... ads 
like these https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3CQNZOebaQ


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2017)

I see both Canon and Nikon being advertised in the USA, even a RRS ad the other day.

They do not advertise on Soap Operas though, advertising is limited to shows that are related to photography, some sporting events, hunting and fishing, travelogues, that sort of thing. Even then, there are few advertisements.


----------



## Buck (Feb 2, 2017)

You won't see many traditional commercials for cameras, what you will see at sporting events is signage for canon and nikon that will appear in the background during play on tv . The amount of time for these banner ads is measured and has a value. Also you will have character on tv shows and movies using canon or nikon with a close up shot of the camera, use the CSI shows as an example. That product placement does not happen by chance.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 2, 2017)

Buck said:


> You won't see many traditional commercials for cameras, what you will see at sporting events is signage for canon and nikon that will appear in the background during play on tv . The amount of time for these banner ads is measured and has a value. Also you will have character on tv shows and movies using canon or nikon with a close up shot of the camera, us the CSI shows as an example. That product placement does not happen by chance.



Which I guess is why, even when a lens is obviously a Canon or Nikon, the brand name on the body is blacked out.

Funny--saw an episode of Hawaii Five-0 where Kono was using an ef 11-24mm...as a TELEPHOTO lens during surveillance.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 2, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Funny--saw an episode of Hawaii Five-0 where Kono was using an ef 11-24mm...as a TELEPHOTO lens during surveillance.



Do you ever find yourself watching these crime series and watching the crime-scene guys take a snapshot and crying out "you will _not _get a usable picture with that pitiful technique, you bozo"


----------



## slclick (Feb 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Funny--saw an episode of Hawaii Five-0 where Kono was using an ef 11-24mm...as a TELEPHOTO lens during surveillance.
> ...



All the time. 'Dexter' was pretty good about gear. On 'House of Cards' in one of the first couple seasons, Claire had a photographer lover and they showed him getting headshot from about 200 ft. with a 24-70 on a 1.3H body. I was like ....riiiiiight.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 11, 2017)

Less and less people watch TV  Last time I watched it was around 2005. Internet is probably more efficient marketing engine for the technology related products. Not even ads and banners, but "native content" (adblockers don't help!).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You won't see many traditional commercials for cameras, what you will see at sporting events is signage for canon and nikon that will appear in the background during play on tv . The amount of time for these banner ads is measured and has a value. Also you will have character on tv shows and movies using canon or nikon with a close up shot of the camera, us the CSI shows as an example. That product placement does not happen by chance.
> ...



If you watch carefully, many products have either generic labels, or bottles and cans are turned with the brand away from the camera. This is not by accident, a company must pay to have his product turned to face the camera. Its been this way for many years .


----------



## arcer (Feb 11, 2017)

Going back to TV ads, I can see some of them on TV when I'm in Hong Kong. Going to list what was advertised in HK.

Canon:
EOS M5
EOS 5DIV
PowerShot G7XII
EOS 80D
EOS 7D2

Nikon:
D750
D500
"I AM" campaign

Sony:
a7RII
a7II
a7s

Ads usually only comes out within 2-6 months after the release of new products, except Nikon. Last time I saw a D750 ad here was Nov 2016, a camera from 2014. While their "I AM" campaign goes throughout the year when they have the budget.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm in Blighty

I only see ads during F1 season, and only then because F1 is on C4 (commercial TV)... don't think I saw any camera ads in 2016, just lots of ads for car insurers... gordon benett!, they were annoying!


----------

